# Cooling my PC



## scorp1543 (Jul 27, 2008)

I allready have 2 fans i have connect another fan via The 4 Pin thing, Bit it wont show up in speed fan only shows 3 fans  Wich are Power box and the 2 others... Its not showing the fourth one? look

http://i35.tinypic.com/vrsvv6.jpg
http://i33.tinypic.com/2duz57r.jpg
http://i35.tinypic.com/5noqck.jpg

Please help


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes because the monitoring tool is part of the motherboard, not the power supply. Most mobos have temp and fan speed sensors, however the power supply you connected the other fan to, does not.


----------

